# Tank temperature



## TDI-line (23 Jun 2008)

I seem to have constant problem with too much heat in my 720 Litre tank, it is always at about 27c.

I also run 2 x 75 watt heating cables (please don't go there), and 300 watt heater which are all controlled via Dennerle temperature controller, and 8 x 39 watt T5's on for about 7 hours.

So i did a little experiment and disconnected all the heaters, but obviously left the lights on, and there was no real change.

Later i did a large water change and removed the tank heater from the tank. The heating cables were disconnected. So the temperature started at 23c, then by the next day, the temperature rose to  27c, where it remains. 

Does anyone else have a similiar problem?

Well at least i don't need a heater for the time being.


----------



## JamesM (23 Jun 2008)

This time of year, yes. All heaters are off in my three tanks, and temps are a stable 26. I even checked them thoughout the night during Le Mans 24hour, and no change.


----------



## bigruss (24 Jun 2008)

I have the same thing in my 450l I too have a heating cable via an external stat (I was told it was a good idea at the time) which only really comes on in winter. My heaterstat has been unplugged for over a year now, the problem has increased since I installed some "extra" T5 tubes tank temp normally 76f but quite often reaches 80f+ in summer. Dont really know any simple answer other than colder water on water changes but as you say any drop in temp only lasts about a day anyway. I think as long as flora + fauna ok then no easy solution.


----------



## TDI-line (24 Jun 2008)

Thanks Russ.


----------



## sanj (24 Jun 2008)

> Does anyone else have a similiar problem?



Yup in my 400 litre with 216w T5 lighting. Not that much light, but i beleive these have a lot to do with it.

I have a heater cable in there and a 300 w heater. The temp is set to 23c but is often around 26c, declines abit over night.

Good thing though heaters have potentially the most expensive running costs, so there is a positive there.


----------



## amy4342 (25 Jun 2008)

Yup, I have the same problem in most of my tank. I have the most problem with my smallest 100l tank - it fluctuates quite a lot, and I lost a load of discus fry last year because it overheated. I've now installed a double set of fans which I got from ebay - they clip onto the back of the tank, and blow across the water, which dissipates heat from the tank and also the heat from the lights. My dad says he can hook it up to a thermostat and a solenoid, so it'll come on once the tank reaches a pre-set temperature. I'll have to get onto that now the weather is coming I guesse.


----------



## spider72 (26 Jun 2008)

Hi guys.
Polish fish keepers are using computer chassis fans for cooling water in the summer time. It is work great and can bring temp. down 5 celsius deg. easily. Left running for the night will also prevent water condensation in the hood. You will just need power transformer from old PC and few cheap computer chassis fans. See pictures below for tank.





Maciek


----------



## GreenNeedle (27 Jun 2008)

I must be polish by nature. lol 





Cheap and easy to do and the fans are on ebay for approx 50p each.  or a little more expensive from Maplins.  (These are heatsink fans from graphics cards.

Andy


----------



## spider72 (30 Jun 2008)

Hi SuperColey1

Looking at half full (or half empty :?: ) glass of "human body fertilizer" on the top of your tank I can say that you are polish by nature indeed   .


----------



## sisko (2 Aug 2008)

I'm not polish but I use the same system. Except I use some old charger which pumps out 12v and it's just enough for the 12cm fan. I've bought too many for my chase 
I use only one and it has a speed controller and the blue lights just look cool during the night!   
Had to cut a hole on the top of the hood, but worth it. The temp rose to 30-31 celsius last week even a daily water change didn't help!!! It's still around 28 C but have no more fans left


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Aug 2008)

spider72 said:
			
		

> Hi SuperColey1
> 
> Looking at half full (or half empty :?: ) glass of "human body fertilizer" on the top of your tank I can say that you are polish by nature indeed   .



half empty - he has been emptying it by drinking it


----------



## Egmel (12 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> half empty - he has been emptying it by drinking it


Ah but it is still half full in the photo


----------

